# 2014 Roadie ST Coil-Over Build



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

Lowered Allroads have been all the rage lately and Naples Speed just had to try one ourselves. The game plan was simple.

Step 1: Lower on ST Coilers with Eibach rear sway bar.

Step 2: Mount 20 X 10.5 Vossen VFS1 wheels with 285/30R20 Bridgestone Potenzas.

Step 3: Trim fender liners 1/4 of an inch to prevent rubbing.

Final Results Speak for themselves


----------



## djnuge (Jun 4, 2015)

What is the height adjustment on these coilovers? Are they made for this car or are you using the ones for an A4/A6 Avant?


----------



## djnuge (Jun 4, 2015)

Spoke to someone at ST. They do not make an application for the Allroad. Which coilover did you use?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

djnuge said:


> Spoke to someone at ST. They do not make an application for the Allroad. Which coilover did you use?


They are ST coilovers for a 2012 A4 Avant that way spring rate is the same for the added weight in the rear over a normal A4


----------



## djnuge (Jun 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> They are ST coilovers for a 2012 A4 Avant that way spring rate is the same for the added weight in the rear over a normal A4


What the range of lowering for this product? What setting is depicted on this picture?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

djnuge said:


> What the range of lowering for this product? What setting is depicted on this picture?


Avg low 1.0-2.2"F & 1.0-2.0"R and that car is lowered about 1.5-1.65


----------



## djnuge (Jun 4, 2015)

What's the offset on the wheels? Any rubbing on the inside? When was this car modified?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

djnuge said:


> What's the offset on the wheels? Any rubbing on the inside? When was this car modified?


ET30 on the Vossen VFS1 20x10.5, had to cut the fender liner on the outside about 1/4in to stop rubbing sharp cornering or when turning onto uneven pavement with weight in the rear but once we just trimmed up the liners we have no rubbing and an awesome ride. Car was modified about a month back and since then the customer has taken multiple road trips with it, and added a custom painted Car Top Carrier and hasn't reported any rubbing.

We have an exact set of those wheels used off another car below is a link $3125 Shipped and some specs on the wheels themselves and what tires 
http://www.accessoriesswfl.com/collections/ebay-motors-parts-accessories-car-truck-parts-wheels-tires-parts-wheel-tire-packages/products/vossen-20-vfs1-wheel-tire-pakage-takeoffs


----------

